# The take apart has begun



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Gonna salvage anything good and junk the rest. After getting this RV home, I said thanks. A good battery was connected and began search for any good signs. The gages did not show any oil pressure, not a good sign. The dip stick indicated a full oil condition. The oil was clear with sludge on the bottom of the dip stick. The engine was turned for a few minutes, and no oli pressure. A friend stopped over and told how to get oil pump primed. All ya gotta do is loosen the oil filter a few turns and vola, da pump is primed. just spin the filter on tight and a mechanical gage shows 35 psi. Wahoo. Tomorrow the engine and trans will be out of the RV. It is a bit chilly here at Twin Falls, Id. so work begins about 11AM and continues till 6PM. All the windows are removed and also the appliances, furniture, refrig, Lots of electrical stuff is saved.
The plan is to cut the RV body into small pieces and take to the county trash.
My new idea is to make holes in certain places and use a steel 3/8 inch cable
to cut walls away from chassis and framework. This is gonna be a trial and retry. I have cut the walls some to test cutting with a sawsall. Cannot find a place to drop off the complete body. Frank


----------

